# greenup dam 11-9



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

fished from 9-1:30 caught 1 sauger on bass minnow.seen the guy in seen yesterday he had 9 when i left caught all his onriver shiners and white grubs today said they where biting good after daylight seen a 6-8#walleye caught this morn. every one said they were doing good yesterday late.gona have to get me some river shiners for fri.


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm heading there after work tonight. Hope the bite turns on around sunset. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Fish Assassin (Jan 30, 2010)

Seems like white is the choice. 

I hear those Berkley Gulps are pretty good but never tried those.


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

i like the yum walleye grub best it has a good fat body. river shiners were producing best when i was there.but a guy was catching them on bass minnows right beside me he had 3 in about 1hr . left my trownet home this morn. and it was a mistake.the hybreds still were hiting good early i got there in time to catch 6 before they quit biting on a silver buddie type bait in crome


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm glad I stopped by this evening. I caught my limit of sauger in 90 minutes. Caught some decent sized hybrids too. Around 20 in all.


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

glad you had beeter luck than me what did you catch yours onsounds like later maybe better


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

I had a 1/4 ounce orange/yellow jighead with a 3" white grub. Casted it out as far as I could and reeled it in as slow as possible. Bites far out were hybrid, bites in close were sauger. I don't think it was anything I was doing special, because 4 or 5 others were catching their limits too.


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

Man that's a nice mess of fish.


----------

